# Still investing in Term Deposits?



## Leanat11 (29 May 2008)

Hi Guys,

I saw a conversation back in 2007 where people were talking about taking their money out of the Stock market and placing it Term Deposits. I just wanted to ask people what they thought given the current climate?

Are people still still placing their investments in Term Deposits? What is the best one out there? What are your thoughts on Rabo Plus? Have your heard of them?

It looks like the market is still volatile and banks are actively trying to get money through the door which has pushed up TD rates meaning it offers a solid guaranteed investment for now? 

Any thoughts?


----------



## marklar (29 May 2008)

I've got a decent chunk of cash stashed in a TD, maturity is in July, I should probably jam it in my home loan...

m.


----------



## nioka (29 May 2008)

Leanat11 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I saw a conversation back in 2007 where people were talking about taking their money out of the Stock market and placing it Term Deposits. I just wanted to ask people what they thought given the current climate?
> 
> ...




Maybe a better question would be " are those that took their money out of the market and invested in term deposits still happy with the decision" and are they better off.


----------



## SM Junkie (1 June 2008)

Safe options generally provide average returns.  Yes the market is volatile, but part of this game is the risk you are willing to take.  

I've remade all loses and have reached a new all time high, so the risk has been worth it. I think I only have two stocks in the portfolio that have not made back their gains yet.  One I am very confident about but the other I may need to take a loss on, guess you can't win them all.

So although I've had to grit my teeth and ride through the last few months coming through the other side has made it all worth it.  But at its worst my money still made a better return than had I put it into a term deposit and as long as I do better than parking it in the bank, I'll continue to invest in the market.

Safe money is slow growing money.


----------

